

Report on Mozilla's Memory Management Development Practices - robin_bb
http://shorestreet.com/node/39

======
prewett
Maybe I'm missing something, but wouldn't simply running under valgrind be a
really easy way to find lots of leaks? Granted, it only works under Linux, but
I'm guessing most leaks in FF are cross-platform. Sure beats the author's
suggestion of "re-invent a lot of tools that already exist".

~~~
andrewf
Valgrind will tell you about stuff you malloc()d but didn't free(). That's
part of what their tools do, but it won't help so much with reference
counted/GCed stuff. Remember there's a lot of Javascript code in the browser
itself.

------
stuff4ben
After finding Firefox consuming over 1.2GB of RAM after leaving my browser and
a couple tabs open overnight, I for one welcome any improvement in memory
management. Of course who's to say that some rogue site was to blame for the
rampant memory hogginess, but still, FF should not allow something like that.

Still love ya FF!!!

